# What does EDC mean, seriously...



## fiberguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I know, I know; dumb question sure to invoke a laugh or two, but I'm a bit serious here. I'm the new guy in town, and I'm just trying to understand specifically what people mean when they use this acronym. I've gathered EDC means Every Day Carry. The flashlight you carry with you daily. So my question would be more along the lines of, do you carry a light with you at all times? For instance, I always carry keys, a phone, a wallet, a lighter, and a knife with me. Always. Always in my pockets. I've thought about adding a light to my keychain if I could ever find one small enough that I deemed impressive enough. Clearly that would be EDC.

Beyond that, I work nights and always have a light either in the door pouch of my truck, in my hand, or next to me on a table (just upgraded to the TK41). To me, that would be my EDC because I carry it daily (only at night though) for work. If I didn't work nights, I would probably rarely have a flash light on me. I would have one near the front door for GP. Would that then be considered EDC? I see EDC used a lot, and sometimes I have a hard time imagining someone walking around, sunny afternoon, with a 2 D maglite in their pocket "just in case"

My question is, what does EDC mean to you? I'm guessing its just a grey area, open to the interpretation of the user. Thanks for the noob help guys.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a EDC light that lives in my pocket (and another on my keys). I also keep a bigger light in my work bag / day pack depending on what day it is. I guess that counts as EDC since it's always immediately available, every day.


----------



## blackbalsam (Jun 17, 2012)

I always have a Drake on my medical necklace and at least 1 more in my pockets, but these change every so often....Robert.


----------



## DimmerD (Jun 17, 2012)

Maybe we should come up with another one called ENC (every night carry) for the night owls! 
EDC is exactly that, always have one in your pocket and a backup nearby.


----------



## guardpost3 (Jun 17, 2012)

An EDC item for me is always on me, its something that can withstand day to day use and fill its intended role well. You may have a hard time imagining it, but I do carry a flashlight on me all day, even if its sunny. I work nights too, and the flashlight is different on-duty than it is off-duty. The biggest thing to remember, is that to most of us here, EDC is not only a single item but a lifestyle. We are trying to be as prepared as we can be for anything that might happen thru the day. Thats why alot of us dont only carry flashlights, but knives, multitools, guns, etc. 

Also, something that might qualify for an EDC role for me, may not for someone else.


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 17, 2012)

My EDC lights are truly EDC
i have a Muyshondt Aeon around my neck all the time, unless I'm swimming or in the shower.
i also have a Sunwayman V10R TI in a belt holster, it's on me whenever I am wearing pants (most of the time)

Pic I am going out at night I will add either a SF 6P or 9P - both with LED dropins.

If I am working at night, or I think I will need it I will grab either my Ryobi one+ xenon light, or my Maxabeam - and leave them in the boot of the car unless I actually need them

My wife EDC's her lights a little differently - a SF G2 in her car, and a V10R in her handbag

Edc really is whatever it means to you - I Edc close to 2 pounds of stuff on my belt and in my pockets, plus another couple of kilos in my bag (which only gets carried to work and back)


----------



## fiberguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback guys. I EDC a good deal of things myself. My car (although relatively new and reliable) has a decent size fully loaded toolbox in the trunk, all automotive fluids in a storage container in the trunk, etc. I also have multiple lights in all of my vehicles and conceal a firearm whenever I feel the need or desire. 


I feel a bit more at home around this neck of the woods now, so thanks again!

It's actually rather interesting to hear what people carry around each day and how they carry it; it could really spark some good ideas among people.


----------



## JemR (Jun 17, 2012)

To me EDC means you have it “with you” In your pocket or bag. But if you work from a van or car then also in there. So, you know where it is when you leave the house and you've made a point of taking it with you. With a keychain light you have made that decision when you first clipped it to the ring.


----------



## guardpost3 (Jun 17, 2012)

fiberguy said:


> It's actually rather interesting to hear what people carry around each day and how they carry it; it could really spark some good ideas among people.



You may want to check out these threads:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?37251-EDC-What-s-in-Your-Pocket(s)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...4-EDC-What-s-in-Your-Pocket(s)-Second-Edition

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?319601-EDC-What-s-in-Your-Pocket(s)-Third-Edition


----------



## fiberguy (Jun 17, 2012)

:twothumbs

Ahhhhhhhhhh Very Nice!! Thank you!






guardpost3 said:


> You may want to check out these threads:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?37251-EDC-What-s-in-Your-Pocket(s)
> 
> ...


----------



## lightwait (Jun 17, 2012)

I carry a AA light everyday. I'm retired but do lots of things like work on cars, appliances and computers and home repairs. My 50+ year old eyes appreciate the extra light when reading part numbers, labels, find screw holes, etc. I use it often, my light is almost as important as my glasses and much of my use is during the day. Sometimes I'll grab a different light if I know I will be outdoors at night.


----------



## Illum (Jun 17, 2012)

A good way to illustrate an "EDC" is the pair of glasses worn by the otherwise hopelessly blind person. It takes on an indefinite shape and can be attributed to anything that you carry on you at all times. Your underwear is an excellent example of EDC, unless you hail from the Scottish highlands 
EDC does not classify a light, it does not mean the light has to be compact, it doesn't even have to do with lights or where it is placed. Depending on where I am and how concise your definition of an EDC is, only about 5% of what I carry daily actually consist of lights. The smallest piece of gear is probably the eyeglass screwdrivers and the largest is probably the folding carbine in my duffel, neither attracts alot of attention and both are perfect for carrying to the office. [Family owned mom and pop shop]. For lights though, I once EDC'd everything from a 3D Mag85 [I was a student then, my backpack has a place designed to store an umbrella] to a SF M6 [Worked as an inventory manager, hoot-owl shift] until I changed jobs. I think the Surefire L4 has been EDC'd for the longest, since 2008 I think. its been sporting an MCE after I think 2009. In my opinion lights on the bedstand isn't really ENC, ENC would more relate to the light around your neck or the socks your carrying. Imagine if there was a fire alarm or something more horrendous that forcefully evicted you from your house into the yard. What you have on you while on your way out is what your ENC consisted of. 

Hope that helps,


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 17, 2012)

I also think of it as one of the essentials you bring with you, like phone or wallet. 

Although probably not considered an EDC, the Inova Microlight is great. It can light your path in the dark and is programmable. Man, I love that thing. Lost it not too long ago and had to immediately go to Home Depot to replace it.


----------



## slingsy (Jun 17, 2012)

May be odd, but I carry an E1B in my pocket daily and my Klarus Mi x6 is on my keychain. Klarus being the light used most throughout day to day work. Edc for some if not most is just having things handy that you would need for any given day.. and not having something when you need it is the worst. So it could possibly go on the edc list. TBH it is a very overused acronym, but it is what it is.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 17, 2012)

LOL

Its whatever it means to you.

To me, if you have it every day...its EDC.

The C part, to me, means you carry it...but, I can see how that can mean on a duty belt, or, in a pocket, or in a back pack if you have it with you, etc.

I count stuff in the truck/car, etc, if its a regular use scenario too.


----------



## greatscoot (Jun 17, 2012)

I have an Elzetta M-60 in my backpack, which I carry with me during the day and I have several "pocket" lights that I carry with me at all times. These consist of an HDS Rotary, Vital Gear FB-1 with E2D bezel, McGizmo 1x123 with Lumens Factory head, FM 3P and SF E1B.


----------



## eh4 (Jun 18, 2012)

You can tie a rope to a string, andd tie the end of the string to a thread. As long as you are mindful of the limitations of the weaker links, you are just a little careful pulling from your rope. So a fauxton on your keys might be just the thread to get to the bulkier, heavy duty light or other tool in bag, car, drawer etc. I do the Batman thing to some extent but prefer to switch gear locations around and focus on situational awareness.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 18, 2012)

EDC has 4 basic categories, so what EDC means if different for everyone

keychain 
pocket
holster
tool box/shelf

for me
keychain = 40DD and Photon II
pocket = Nitecore EX11.2 or McGizmo
holster = Thrunite TN 11 or Klarus XT11
tool box/shelf = anything, usually Klarus XT11 or SkyRayKing


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jun 18, 2012)

When I get dressed to walk out the door, I have on my person: Watch, Wallet, Keys, Light, Knife, Pen, Cellphone - that's my EDC.
Light is usually a Groovy! Knife is a sprint run Para2.
If I'm driving, I have a Thrunite Ti and SAK Classic, as well. But I don't ALWAYS grab that set of keys.

When I put on my coat, voila, I have a Surefire with Malkoff, and another knife - but I don't always wear a coat.
Each of my cars has more of this type of gear in the glove box, and a bag in the trunk with more, including light, knife, tools and emergency gear. 
In my daily driver I have a maxpedition "EDC" bag with a knife, light, leatherman, and other stuff.
If I'm going to step or cycle away from home, office, or car I'll grab that - but since it isn't always on my person, I don't consider it part of my EDC.
But that's just me.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 18, 2012)

To me EDC means ON me. If I walk out of the car and go to a store, everything that stays in the car I don't count as EDC... I call it car EDC (like oil, rags, car flashlight, car knife, car pens, maps, rain poncho, etc.)

Yes, I do have a keychain light, but that's just in case I forget my actual EDC light or run the battery down. I also carry a small pocket knife and most of the time a pen (plus wallet and keys). Weekdays, I EDC 2 flashlights on my belt since I often nearly run the battery down on one of them.


----------



## fiberguy (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks again for all the great responses!


----------



## russde (Jun 18, 2012)

Since the OP seems to have gotten the answer(s) to his question...I can be flippant and say that I am glad to know that Echo63 wears his pants most of the time, don't want to know about the rest 

"My EDC lights are truly EDC
i also have a Sunwayman V10R TI in a belt holster, it's on me whenever I am wearing pants (most of the time)"


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 19, 2012)

Lots of people here have what could be called "Core EDC", which is basically your pants and whatever you always keep in them (besides yourself), and "Extended EDC", which is basically the stuff you keep in various containers and places that are usually within reach.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 19, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Lots of people here have what could be called "Core EDC", which is basically your pants and whatever you always keep in them (besides yourself), and "Extended EDC", which is basically the stuff you keep in various containers and places that are usually within reach.



Whoa... dude, you're taking this to the next level:

Core EDC = can't open the blinds without item (clothing)
Basic EDC = can't leave home without items (keys, wallet)
Regular EDC = stuff you still feel naked without (flashlight, knife, pen, cell phone, coffee, purse...)
Daily EDC = Stuff you need occasionally (umbrella, rain jacket, boots, gym bag...)
Weekend EDC = Stuff you carry outside the work week (sandals, different flashlight, bicycle ...)
Car EDC = Stuff you leave in the car (another flashlight, oil, screw driver, maps...)
Extended EDC = Stuff you leave lying around (flashlight next to the door, over the washer...)
Work EDC = yep, you leave it at work in your drawer or on the desk...
Vacation EDC = I think the picture should be clear by now...

Did I miss any important ones??


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 19, 2012)

Cataract said:


> Whoa... dude, you're taking this to the next level:
> 
> Core EDC = can't open the blinds without item (clothing)
> Basic EDC = can't leave home without items (keys, wallet)
> ...



Let's see: Core EDC, yea I'm all set. Basic EDC, good to go. Regular EDC, check...

Good heavens! I forgot to set up my Vacation EDC! Oh the humanity!

In all seriousness, your list is pretty accurate. I actually have items that fit into every category...


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 19, 2012)

Cataract said:


> Whoa... dude, you're taking this to the next level:
> 
> Core EDC = can't open the blinds without item (clothing)
> Basic EDC = can't leave home without items (keys, wallet)
> ...



Hospital stay EDC = Bedpan & IV Unit


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think the "Vacation EDC" is valid. It's not EDC if you don't actually carry it with you, or at least have it where you can easily reach it, more days than not.

Alternately, if you really are on vacation 51% of the year, I hate you.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 19, 2012)

most importantly, EDC does NOT imply a small size!

if you carry a shotgun, machete, and olight x6 day in and day out then that's your EDC


----------



## Cyclops942 (Jun 19, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> I don't think the "Vacation EDC" is valid. It's not EDC if you don't actually carry it with you, or at least have it where you can easily reach it, more days than not.
> 
> Alternately, if you really are on vacation 51% of the year, I hate you.


Nope... he means EDC while he's on vacation. It's a legitimate sub-category.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 19, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> I don't think the "Vacation EDC" is valid. It's not EDC if you don't actually carry it with you, or at least have it where you can easily reach it, more days than not.
> 
> Alternately, if you really are on vacation 51% of the year, I hate you.




Sounds like you don't get too much vacation time  

J/K

Let's see in more details what Vacation EDC would consist of:

This one would have to include airport DC (for Daily Carry, since we don't spend multiple days in a row in airports) = bags, passport, tickets.

Once at your destination you might wear/carry things you don't when at home like sandals and flower shirt or bathing suit. Those would constitute your Core Vacation EDC. Then you might want to leave your home keys in a safe place, but still need your wallet and hotel key (Basic Vacation EDC, which might include passport in foreign countries). Then, as a flashaholic, you'll definitely have some Regular Vacation EDC (probably a smaller flashlight than usual, water, touristic maps, etc.) Then there's the Daily Vacation EDC (towel, sunscreen-could be Regular Vacation EDC depending on your skin sensitivity). Vacation Car EDC usually constitutes only in car rental agreement and maps. Extended Vacation EDC is the toothbrush and toothpaste you leave lying in the hotel room (ok, we need another term than EDC for this one). If you carry some sort of Work-Vacation EDC, you definitely need to re-evaluate to see if you're really on vacation. And finally Vacation-Vacation EDC = booze, condoms, cigar, etc. whatever makes the day go by and you won't leave behind.

So, any sub-category of EDC can be EDC -even combined with other categories. _However, you're right_: while it's not on you, it's not EDC, it's just stuff. Vacation stuff, weekend stuff, daily stuff, etc. that lies in drawers, closets and bins. 

So, after pondering for a while, I decided we needed to extend into a few more categories. Now we have: 

*EDC* (Every Day Carry) = stuff you normally carry in a particular situation (work, weekend, vacation)
*DC* (Day Carry) = Stuff you carry for a day on specific occasions (travel luggage)
*C* (carry) = Stuff you're just carrying and don't care about (ex.: empty water bottle while looking for a recycling bin, used condom, etc.)
*Stuff* = Stuff you're not carrying at the moment
*EDS* (Everyday Stuff) = Stuff that's been placed in a stategic location for momentary daily usage (the flashlight on your night stand or next to the door)
*ODS* (Occasional Daily Stuff) = Stuff like your luggage that's waiting in the hotel room for the trip back, at which point it will become DC again.
*SS* (Stored Stuff) = Stuff you're not using at the moment and that is not accessible.

As an example, luggage is normally SS, but becomes Stuff for a day while you're filling it. The next day it's DC on the trip to the airport, at which point it becomes EDC (since you'll always have that WITH you in an airport). It gets demoted back to ODS once in your hotel room, possibly even SS if you like to put your clothes in hotel room drawers. Then the whole process is then repeated until you get home to demote it back to SS level again.

Did I miss anything this time?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay, *I'm* not the one who took the concept of "EDC" to any new level.  It never even occurred to me to categorize everything I might ever carry in every conceivable group of similar scenarios. I have my Core EDC, which is the stuff I put in my pockets as soon as I put my pants on, and I have my Extended EDC, which is stuff that isn't in my pockets, but is in my work bag full-time or within reach in places where I can usually be found for hours-on-end. Everything else is just stuff, which doesn't need to be categorized because there is no determined pattern to my usage of it.

It's not Everyday Carry if you don't carry it everyday.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 19, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> It's not Everyday Carry if you don't carry it everyday.



So if I rotate what I carry.... like for 3 days I carry one flashlight and 4 days another.... I couldn't technically refer to either as "EDC" _while_ I am carrying them? :ironic: hehe! 

Ah... they would be "RC" for "Rotational Carry"! 

Just kidding around. :wave:


----------



## Cataract (Jun 19, 2012)

*EDC* (Every Day Carry) = stuff you normally carry in a particular situation (work, weekend, vacation)
*EXEDC *(Extended Everyday Carry) = Stuff you carry in a bag / purse
*ODC* (Occasional Daily Carrt) = Stuff you carry for a specific purpose / occasion and always have it on you for that purpose / occasion.
*RC* (Rotational Carry) or *RDC* (Rotational Daily Carry) = Stuff on you regular EDC rotation. You carry one of these everyday, just not the same every time
*DC* (Day Carry) = Stuff you carry for a day on specific occasions (travel luggage)
*C* (carry) = Stuff you're just carrying and don't care about (ex.: empty water bottle while looking for a recycling bin, used condom, etc.)
*Stuff* = Stuff you're not carrying at the moment
*EDS* (Everyday Stuff) = Stuff that's been placed in a stategic location for momentary daily usage (the flashlight on your night stand or next to the door)
*ODS* (Occasional Daily Stuff) = Stuff like your luggage that's waiting in the hotel room for the trip back, at which point it will become DC again.
*SS* (Stored Stuff) = Stuff you're not using at the moment and that is not accessible.

I would tend to say that if you carry a flashlight everyday, but not the same every time, it's still EDC when it's on you. Those that stay behind could be considered RC or RDC.

Reading back at my post I had a flash: Anyone remember George Carlin's Vacation-Weekend ODC list? (hint: he would prorably have prefered the term ODS to fit in with the rest of the gig)


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 19, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> So if I rotate what I carry.... like for 3 days I carry one flashlight and 4 days another.... I couldn't technically refer to either as "EDC" _while_ I am carrying them? :ironic: hehe!
> 
> Ah... they would be "RC" for "Rotational Carry"!
> 
> Just kidding around. :wave:


I carry *a*...

pair of flashlights
watch
pen
multi-tool
knife
tweezer
can opener
set of keys
USB flash drive

...every day. Which specific units happen to occupy those slots changes from day to day, but my Core EDC is comprised of those items at all times. :candle:


----------



## ScottFree (Jun 19, 2012)

Fenix E15, Photon Micro II Leatherman Micra, Boker Vox Access Tool, Spyderco Honeybee, Spyderco Bug on Keys. 

HDS 200T clipped on pocket (all times), Boker Subcom Black and/or Leatherman Skeletool CX also clipped on pockets (work), Red Inova Microlight clipped onto jackets.
2 CR123 batteries in carry case.

Surefire G2X Tactical, 4Sevens Preon II, 

Not sure about the rest in my bag, will have to look, but that's pretty much day to-day


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 19, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> I carry *a*...
> 
> pair of flashlights
> watch
> ...



Fair enough. So in that light, my *RC* is still my *EDC* and when asked, my *EDC-SU* can then be discussed on a brand and model number basis as *EDC* in spite of it being *RC*. 

*EDC-SU* = Every Day Carry - Specific Unit

("EDC-SU"... squeezed out another one thanks to the "specific unit" phrase - that was perfect )


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 19, 2012)

tjswarbrick said:


> When I get dressed to walk out the door, I have on my person: Watch, Wallet, Keys, Light, Knife, Pen, Cellphone - that's my EDC.
> Light is usually a Groovy! Knife is a sprint run Para2.
> If I'm driving, I have a Thrunite Ti and SAK Classic, as well. But I don't ALWAYS grab that set of keys.
> 
> ...



I almost squee'd at another happy Groovy! owner. What's in your sandvich? I have a Luxeon 3 with an AWR linear dropout regulator that doesn't really come alive without 3.7 volts of IMR goodness behind it, and I'm thinking it's time to bring it into the 21st century.

My EDC lights consist of a Surefire G2Z, two AW IMR-123 cells, and a DX Cree XML module in a Wilson Combat holster, for my short-burst "Need to see RIGHT NOW" needs (It was a P91 until LEDs surpassed that), and a Ra TR-85 (Unit "0252") right behind it on the left hip in a Surefire E1E holster, for longer runs and lower levels. I also keep a Photon Freedom (orange) on my keys, though I've only ever needed it once - at a concert, where the captive nature of the clipped-to-my-pants light came in handy.

My knife _du jour_ changes at my whim, though today's is the EDCF Spyderco sprint run and a Buck/Strider 882 "Police Knife" on the other hip, in the limited-edition G10/ATS-34 material. I've also got a Leatherman Squirt EL in my pocket, but no cordless soldering iron to back it up today.


----------



## LGT (Jun 19, 2012)

This seems to have become somewhat complicated. If one has a rotation of EDC's, but all of their lights are not considered EDC's. Then perhaps EDC's could be classified into a subset. While I have no idea what I just said, it'd be great if it made sense.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 19, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> Fair enough. So in that light, my *RC* is still my *EDC* and when asked, my *EDC-SU* can then be discussed on a brand and model number basis as *EDC* in spite of it being *RC*.
> 
> *EDC-SU* = Every Day Carry - Specific Unit
> 
> ("EDC-SU"... squeezed out another one thanks to the "specific unit" phrase - that was perfect )


You people...


----------



## Cataract (Jun 20, 2012)

LGT said:


> This seems to have become somewhat complicated. If one has a rotation of EDC's, but all of their lights are not considered EDC's. Then perhaps EDC's could be classified into a subset. While I have no idea what I just said, it'd be great if it made sense.



But you do make sense. The EDC-SU lights you leave behind but are accessible are RC if you carry them on some form of rotation. Those you only carry for specific occasions (like dressed occasions for example) are ODC until you carry them, at which point they are EDC. The lights you never carry but are accessible are EDS and those that are not accessible are SS.


----------



## guardpost3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cataract said:


> But you do make sense. The EDC-SU lights you leave behind but are accessible are RC if you carry them on some form of rotation. Those you only carry for specific occasions (like dressed occasions for example) are ODC until you carry them, at which point they are EDC. The lights you never carry but are accessible are EDS and those that are not accessible are SS.



Exactly. 

This should be a sticky


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jun 20, 2012)

Chrontius said:


> I almost squee'd at another happy Groovy! owner. What's in your sandvich?



Mine's stock as it came from PhotonFanatic a few months ago -
750ma single-mode with a brilliant white U3SVNH P4 and stippled reflector.
I just run it on CR123's.
Has the nicest close-to-medium beam of anything in the stable, with a perfectly smooth spot-to-spill transition, and is always so much brighter than its actual lumen output suggests.
I got it because it matches my Para2; I carry it because it's the greatest EDC light I have.


----------



## fiberguy (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow. Holy lord. If I posted a question similar to this on the automotive forum, I would've had nothing but people bashing me for asking such a dumb question, telling me to search the forum, telling me to use google, and generally disliking the post. As if I had somehow ruined their day by adding a thread that they didn't want to waste their time reading. They then chose to read it and cry about it.

You guys over here at CPF take things a different direction. I asked a somewhat dumb question, and got the most in depth, informative analysis I could have never imagined. If anyone ON EARTH ever asks me what EDC means, I can give them details I never thought existed (and probably didn't before this thread)

Thank you for being kind (although hostility can be fun) and thank you more for being thorough! You guys really rip into a topic over here! :bow:


----------



## eh4 (Jun 20, 2012)

CDO, it's exactly like OCD but it's in proper alphabetical order.


----------



## CYMac (Jun 20, 2012)

fiberguy said:


> I know, I k.........help guys.



Hi! I am new to the forum! What a long trip to registration man, took a few days to allow me to post! 

I do EDC a lot of lights, sounds crrazy, but it is really useful when you think of ways to use it though.

Depends what time of the day I am going out. Usually if at night, I will holster my TM11 and carry a M30 in my messenger bag or something. The M30 is the main light I use for indoor, checking the tires whenever I go get my car just incase people stole my "cap" on the tires, actually I saved my tires a few times! One time is the cap got stolen and so I can replace it right away. 2nd time is we found people put things behind the tires as a prank and we removed it before the tires got nailed. So.. it's very useful to have a light around in the dark parking level.

TM11 is very good for me if I go out at night and back to my own store.. the light is bright enough to check out the exterior of my place and so wandering dudes around trying to look for a place to break in will likely flee if they saw that kind of "spotlight" shining around. I caught one guy once and they flee, crazy eh? M30's bezel is ready to battle too. It's tough!

A PA10 is always in my bag as a spare too. Now I never go without a light! Wow!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 21, 2012)

fiberguy said:


> [...]
> You guys over here at CPF take things a different direction. I asked a somewhat dumb question, and got the most in depth, informative analysis I could have never imagined. If anyone ON EARTH ever asks me what EDC means, I can give them details I never thought existed (and probably didn't before this thread)



The question wasn't dumb, most of us have wondered for a while and found out through time and patience. AND you got it right... those details didn't exist before this thread, so you might want to dose how much information you give people about EDC unless you're comfortable with sideways looks, straight jackets and pills. 




fiberguy said:


> [...]Thank you for being kind (although hostility can be fun) and thank you more for being thorough! You guys really rip into a topic over here! :bow:



Flashaholics are very thorough people. The more flashaholics I meet and the more surprisingly thorough I realise they are. I used to think I was weird. Now I know it's the people around me that are ignorant.




guardpost3 said:


> This should be a sticky



Thanks! I'm glad to see people are getting it.


----------



## JemR (Jun 21, 2012)

fiberguy said:


> Wow. Holy lord. If I posted a question similar to this on the automotive forum, I would've had nothing but people bashing me for asking such a dumb question, telling me to search the forum, telling me to use google, and generally disliking the post.




Great thread fiberguy. CPF's the place to be. But this did bring a question to my odd mind. Can a car/truck/van used most day's be classed as EDC, or are you *it's* EDC? It does carry you. Weird that.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 21, 2012)

JemR said:


> Great thread fiberguy. CPF's the place to be. But this did bring a question to my odd mind. Can a car/truck/van used most day's be classed as EDC, or are you *it's* EDC? It does carry you. Weird that.



You obviously can't carry a car yourself, so a car isn't your EDC. The car can't use you -you drive the car, not the other way around- so you are not your car's EDC either. BUT... you can leave a bunch of stuff in a car, so the car would fit in with carrying apparel such as bags, backpacks, purse etc. making it an ODS-TC (Occasional Daily Stuff Transport Container) -your EDC already being on you an most likely brought home after the drive. I do much prefer to call my car a C.A.R. (Carry All Rapidly) since it's what it does when I drive it: carry a bunch of stuff, including me, at the speed limit.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 21, 2012)

EDC = Every Day Commitment!


----------



## fiberguy (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah I can't help but agree with the above regarding a car. Some people, however are more attached to their vehicle than others. For myself, I spend roughly 20-60 hours per week inside my vehicle or within 100 yards of it, outside, in the dark at night. While my primary glow stick may not be in my pocket as I drive, may be larger than average, etc...It's still my EDC in my mind as long as it's within an arms reach at all times. In short, the door pockets on my work truck are an extension of my own pockets, making them eligible for EDC rights. When I hop in, the phones, lights, etc gets transferred from my pocket to my door pocket.


----------



## JemR (Jun 21, 2012)

Cataract said:


> You obviously can't carry a car yourself, so a car isn't your EDC. The car can't use you -you drive the car, not the other way around- so you are not your car's EDC either. BUT... you can leave a bunch of stuff in a car, so the car would fit in with carrying apparel such as bags, backpacks, purse etc. making it an ODS-TC (Occasional Daily Stuff Transport Container) -your EDC already being on you an most likely brought home after the drive. I do much prefer to call my car a C.A.R. (Carry All Rapidly) since it's what it does when I drive it: carry a bunch of stuff, including me, at the speed limit.



Thanks Cataract. A thoughtful answer. I though it a reasonable question, if a little cheeky. I think maybe vehicles can be EDC. If heavy fully loaded toolboxes in them are. The OP post #7. Vehicles are a work tool for many, are they not? Here come a few more. You list a bicycle in your Weekend EDC list, should that not therefore also be on the ODS-TC list? I have a bicycle but not a motor vehicle. It's actually therefore a C.A.R. for me, never a Weekend EDC. What about boats or motor bikes you can, or not, put on trailers like your weekend bicycle. Weekend EDC, ODS-TC or C.A.R.? You can tell me to go away.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 21, 2012)

fiberguy said:


> Yeah I can't help but agree with the above regarding a car. Some people, however are more attached to their vehicle than others. For myself, I spend roughly 20-60 hours per week inside my vehicle or within 100 yards of it, outside, in the dark at night. While my primary glow stick may not be in my pocket as I drive, may be larger than average, etc...It's still my EDC in my mind as long as it's within an arms reach at all times. In short, the door pockets on my work truck are an extension of my own pockets, making them eligible for EDC rights. When I hop in, the phones, lights, etc gets transferred from my pocket to my door pocket.




If it's within arm's reach, being carried daily and used regularily, sure, why not consider it EDC. It is after all mostly a matter of personal preference to carry those things around with us.




JemR said:


> Thanks Cataract. A thoughtful answer. I though it a reasonable question, if a little cheeky. I think maybe vehicles can be EDC. If heavy fully loaded toolboxes in them are. The OP post #7. Vehicles are a work tool for many, are they not? Here come a few more. You list a bicycle in your Weekend EDC list, should that not therefore also be on the ODS-TC list? I have a bicycle but not a motor vehicle. It's actually therefore a C.A.R. for me, never a Weekend EDC. What about boats or motor bikes you can, or not, put on trailers like your weekend bicycle. Weekend EDC, ODS-TC or C.A.R.? You can tell me to go away.




No, I won't tell you to go away. Somehow my mind has had a huge insight into the subject and I like refining things like this and can't really think of all the details alone  
Maybe work trucks should be considered EDC/EDT - Every Day Carriers/Transport. The tools inside -provided they're not just there "in case" like the ones in my trunk- can definitely be considered EDC. They don't fit in your pocket, but you still carry them around and use them on a daily basis. But if you're paid to use them, some people will say they're just work tools period. There's a measure of personal preference attached to these terms.

As for boats, bicycles, motor bikes, etc. We could probably say Every Day Carriage or Every Day Vehicle- if used daily. Otherwise they could be called something like OPC/OPV or OSC/OSV (Occasionnal Pleasance/Sports Carriage/Vehicle). I think we could sub-divide transport categories wayyyyy beyond the scope of just EDC - sports, travel, work, leisure, etc. So I'll just stick to Every Day category and things we put in pockets to stay in line with the thread's title, but I have to admit I'm curious how far this thing could go. I'm sure there's a way to fill a whole dictionnary with these terms and then a whole other dictionnary with the exceptions and the terms they bring to light. By the end of the dictionnary we'd probably sound like a bunch of hopsital escapees with a latter ODC (exactly like OCD, but in reverse alphabetical order )


----------



## JemR (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a very interesting subject thread, Cataract. Made far more interesting by your great posts. You categories are very inventive. I do agree with most of them, they got me thinking. Hope you didn't mind me playing a bit. EDC has to mean different things to different people, In different walks of life as shown in the thread. People will make up their own minds and share them with us. Take care


----------



## Cataract (Jun 21, 2012)

JemR said:


> It's a very interesting subject thread, Cataract. Made far more interesting by your great posts. You categories are very inventive. I do agree with most of them, they got me thinking. Hope you didn't mind me playing a bit. EDC has to mean different things to different people, In different walks of life as shown in the thread. People will make up their own minds and share them with us. Take care



Thanks, and I agree 100% there is personal meaning in there. I can't help but feel like I jacked the thread, though...


----------



## JemR (Jun 21, 2012)

Cataract said:


> I can't help but feel like I jacked the thread, though...



No way! Helped make the thread better, I say. It's all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 22, 2012)

*EDC (Every Day Carry)* 
M31 in a VME head with a E1B body and a Z68 tailcap
Fossil Watch
Case Classic Pocket Knife
Wallet
Truck/House Keys
Delrin Spare Battery Carrier with a CR123a in it.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 22, 2012)

JemR said:


> No way! Helped make the thread better, I say. It's all good. :thumbsup:




wow, Thanks!


----------



## Alland44 (Jun 22, 2012)

I work in a big welding shop, and I have to have a good light in my pocket. I drive a forklift, and I don`t like flashlights in my belt.
I carry a noname 250 lumens zoomable standard light, Good building quality.

I also have a torch Cree Xm-l T6, with two 18650, when I visit the stockroom at the other side of the road, at night. A few weeks ago
this ligth was a Varta 3xa 125 lumens. This is now retired and placed by the staircase at home.

EDIT :
A good light is important, when you chek for welding errors.
The welders hate my 250 lumens now


----------



## Cyclops942 (Jun 22, 2012)

Alland44 said:


> I work in a big welding shop, and I have to have a good light in my pocket. I drive a forklift, and I don`t like flashlights in my belt.
> I carry a noname 250 lumens zoomable standard light, Good building quality.
> 
> I also have a torch Cree Xm-l T6, with two 18650, when I visit the stockroom at the other side of the road, at night. A few weeks ago
> ...


Better that you find the welding errors than the end customer does. MUCH easier to fix them if *you* find them!


----------



## Alland44 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cyclops942 said:


> Better that you find the welding errors than the end customer does. MUCH easier to fix them if *you* find them!



Or the materials are powdercoated.


----------

